
My First Week on Meerkat and Virtual Reality – Brandon Lipman - brandonlipman
http://www.lipmanb.com/virtual-reality-meerkat/?utm_source=meerkat-blog-post&utm_medium=hacker_news
======
startup_josh201
I never considered Meerkat to be comparable or applicable to Virtual Reality.
Technically speaking it does not fit but it is similar.

